# Can't connect to IP address on my home network



## Boursim (Jul 22, 2007)

I am trying to access the setup page of my Pap2 vonage device. I have the IP addess and can ping it without problem. I use network magic to manage my network. When I try to access the Pap2 device, I get the message: Cannot find "http://192.165.0.105/" which is the device IP address.
I am using a Dlink Di634M router and a PC CIllin firewall on my computer.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## opar2 (May 31, 2007)

Is the device IPed on your home subnet? type ipconfig /all post and also post the IP of the vontage device.

I assume the device is on your side of the router so correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How exactly is it wired into the network? 192.168.x.x. address don't route, so if it's on the other side of the router, you can't access it.


----------



## Boursim (Jul 22, 2007)

Phisical Address 00-50-8D-D5-C9-F5
DHCP enable Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled Yes
IP Address 192.168.0.138
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default gateway 192.168.0.0
DHCP Server 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers 64.13.48.12
the Vonage device is at: 192.168.0.197


----------



## Boursim (Jul 22, 2007)

The device is connected on lan connection 2 and my PC on lan connection 1


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Boursim (Jul 22, 2007)

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-D5-C9-F5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.138
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.13.48.12
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 22, 2007 11:05:17 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 23, 2007 11:05:17 AM


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the device is on the local LAN with a base address of 192.165.0.105, you'll never find it that way. First off, are you sure that's not 192.168.0.105? Also, if you look in the router's status page, do you see a connection being established for this device? You say you can ping it, so how are you trying to connect?


----------



## Boursim (Jul 22, 2007)

192.168.0.197

Is the Device IP address. Sorryfor the Typo the in the first email


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Exactly how are you trying to connect? Are you using IE with that address in the address bar?


----------



## Boursim (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'm not familiar with that VoIP device, I have no problems accessing my Motorola VoIP box I got from Vonage by just entering the IP address of the box.


----------



## Boursim (Jul 22, 2007)

Question for you. I have another computer on th enetwork, if I enter its address in the IE address bar, I get the same kind of problem. Should I obtain something else?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Unless the other computer is set up somehow to present a web page (*.htm) when accessed, you will not get anything meaningful.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Terry is correct, it's perfectly normal for most computers to ignore HTTP requests, since they have no server running to handle them.


----------

